# Introducing!! Medo (and Mutz) Aritar Bastet!!!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

After much anticipation (on at least my part...and yours with the hopes of shutting me up!), I'm here to give a big gsds.com welcome to Medo and Mutz Aritar Bastet!

No...no...don't worry, I didn't have a temporary loss of insanity....don't worry! Cliff also got a puppy from this litter and we decided to have them shipped over from the Czech Republic together.

I was so excited, I didn't even have my camera out when we finally released them from the crate, yet alone a video! Darn!

I tell you, these puppies came out of the crate ready to take on the world. After about a 30 second "rest break" to relieve those poor little bladders, they immediately started running around greeting everyone and rough housing up the wazoo. 12 hours traveling?? Pfft....bring it ON!
































































Showing some brotherly love in the city of Brotherly Love









It was VERY late when we got home last night, but he went exploring around the house and backyard like nothing. Just a little encouragement, and he was going up and down our dark, scary deck stairs like nothing (OK, they are still basically as tall as him so not exacly like "nothing" lol). Wasn't even scared of his big sister Elsa and all her dominante behvior..........went right up and put a paw on her.
Pics from this AM:
He's gonna be a poser!








I promise! I meant to land like this when I jumped into my bed!








Cutin' it up already








Stand off with the big sis








All these expensive toys...I'll take the old nasty stick in the garden, thanks!








You bet your butt I'll climb over these rails to get to that stick!








You said there's something in my tooth? Can you point it out??









I also wanted to include this video. I think it's a good "educational" example of nerve strength and lack of environmental sensitivity. There was a fire station right by the cargo location for the airline, and some of the station sirens started about 5 mintues after the puppies had been out of the crate.....I didn't catch the beginning, but here's their reaction. Totally unfazed:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

YAY! 

He is adorable! :wub:

Mutz is adorable too! :wub:

Congrats to both you and Cliff!

Time to update your signature


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are both just too cute! I enjoyed the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wooohoo!! Congrats to you and Cliff on their safe arrival!
I loved the pics, can't wait for more pupdates!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

They are both very handsome! Great examples of the breed.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats to both of you on your pups! They are both cuties!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pups...CONGRATS


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok so you need to start a blog thats all there is to it. SAR prospect?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally! Expecting big things from this pup!!!  Congrats, looks like a keeper.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome!! Fantastic photos!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a great surprise!!! HUGE congrats to you and Cliff. I love the names Medo and Mutz! Super cute pups, and they look like they will be everything you want and hoped for. Great choice, congrats again!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing they are just so darn adorable!:wub: I am going to have hide the computer from my wife bescause if she sees these pics she will want a new puppy


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice! which breeding/litter was it? I tried to get one from the Mac vd Kine x Coletta litter but he only had a F left and I really wanted a male.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are so cute! I wish all the best for you and Cliff and your new pups!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

oh I see your link to the pedigree now! Nice! Best of luck to you both.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> Ok so you need to start a blog thats all there is to it. SAR prospect?


A blog? That's a fun idea!!

Yes, SAR prospect  So far, independent but away of where I am...if I run away he'll coming running too. But isn't afraid to go exloring on his own. Great with surfaces and noises. Insane food drive--he just tried to climb on top of his crate to get to some crumbs that were left! Toy drive seems good, but he's a bit ADD right now not knowing which one he wants....and I'm not pushing it right now. As of now, a bit smaller and compact than his littermates....hopefully he doesn't end up 110 pounds lol. Settles so easily...even last night right after coming home only whined a few minutes in the crate. Very social and brave with new people...our next door neighbor saw him and came over and he went right up to him full steam ahead. 

Thanks all! We're very excited for this little man. When the search began, I never thought I'd be importing a dog...but things just happen!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's one I accidentally didn't post earlier. I love it, though, because his eyes are locked right on that camera lens


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

seriously nice looking pups! adorable, handsome, beautiful!
congrats!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Tug is fun when you can drag them about.








Time-out isn't so bad when you're a bunch o' tired little things








Hmmmm. So they tell me you are here to stay....








Hurampf. I'm not gonna play no more if I can't put his head in my mouth!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, Looks like Big Sister Elsa is loving the little monster!!! What a good girl! Well, exept for the putting his head in her mouth part, but you never know what you can get away with until you try!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on the pup! He is adorable


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lucia,

It is funny. Everyone told me not to worry so much about her dominance/obsessive type issues with other dogs in the house so much because it's just "different" when the dog is staying. I don't know if it's that, or that combined with the fact she just does better with puppies, but it's true! We've never had a dog in the house where the first few days she can go relax and do her own thing rather than obsess what they are doing the whole time. She still needs reminding not to play to rough (ie the head in the mouth thing...), but she can go lay on the other side of the room, he can get up and move around or play...and she doesn't even bat an eye.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Justine a huge congrats to you and cliff (where is cliff, I'll bet his little devil is running him ragged! LOL) they are so cute and I love all the pics

You will have loads of fun with this boy I can tell


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats - he looks like he'll be tons of fun!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the pups. Mutz is doing well, after going to club training yesterday and meeting everyone. Didn't bat an eye when we had gunfire training for obedience. Was introduced to a Deer today....John Deere. At first noise overwhelmed him, but then he came off porch following the tractor. Grandkids are here today(5&9), and he's really getting a workout. 
Good solid dog with good nerve strength, and no signs of fear for new things and places and people. Medo will be a dog that Justine will be able to do SAR, sport, or just pet....whatever she chooses and I am happy for her.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! congratulations. i didn't know you were importing a pup from the Czech republic, what a wonderful oportunity! He sounds like everything one could dream on a pup, enjoy him a lot.

Is that Cliff on the background?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the pups. Mutz is doing well, after going to club training yesterday and meeting everyone. Didn't bat an eye when we had gunfire training for obedience. Was introduced to a Deer today....John Deere. At first noise overwhelmed him, but then he came off porch following the tractor. Grandkids are here today(5&9), and he's really getting a workout.
> Good solid dog with good nerve strength, and no signs of fear for new things and places and people. Medo will be a dog that Justine will be able to do SAR, sport, or just pet....whatever she chooses and I am happy for her.


Thanks Cliff!! I really am putting this puppy through the paces as well and am trilled. He knocked a baby gate over today and was like "whatev." I've been creating obstacle courses for him to climb around on and he's doing great. He got a little overwhelmed with the vacuum like Mutz did with the tractor, but he didn't care after a minute and just went a laid down. Hopefully he'll work out great for both SAR and SchH>


----------

